# LBC 14.1, The Spirit of Christ vs the Holy Spirit?



## Bristol-H (Apr 14, 2020)

I am working through a small group bible study going through the 1689 LBCF. I know that the writers have been very deliberate in their choice of words to form the confession. 
My question is this:
LBCF chapter 14, paragraph 1 (Of Saving faith)
why did they choose the term "Spirit of Christ" when it would seem fitting to say "Holy Spirit"? or are they properly synonymous in this context?

And could I get a bit more perspective on the difference between the two?

Thanks.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Apr 14, 2020)

Bristol-H said:


> My question is this:
> LBCF chapter 14, paragraph 1 (Of Saving faith)
> why did they choose the term "Spirit of Christ" when it would seem fitting to say "Holy Spirit"? or are they properly synonymous in this context?


They are synonymous (Rom. 8:9; 1 Pet. 1:11).


----------



## B.L. (Apr 14, 2020)

Piling on to what Pastor Sheffield wrote, the 1689 LBCF is identical in wording here ("Spirit of Christ") as the 1646 Westminster Confession of Faith and the 1658 Savoy Declaration of Faith. Synonymous and intentionally worded as such.



Tabular Comparison of 1646 WCF, 1658 Savoy Declaration, the 1677/1689 LBCF, and the 1742 PCF


----------



## Chad Hutson (Apr 14, 2020)

They are one and the same. The Spirit is also referred to as the Spirit of God, but that doesn't mean He has a different Spirit. God has a Spirit and Christ has a Spirit, but there are not 2 Spirits. This is a distinction of designation (Father and Son) which aids in the development of trinitarianism. As John Reuther puts it: "The Holy Spirit is the Spirit of the Father _*and* _the Spirit of the Son."


----------



## CathH (Apr 14, 2020)

Perhaps he is called the Spirit of Christ here because it's on the basis of Christ's saving work that Christ sends the Spirit to give his people the faith by which they believe to the saving of their soul.


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 14, 2020)

This is is one of those rare times where the Filioque debate could shed some light on the issue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bristol-H (Apr 15, 2020)

Thanks for the help everyone. I was able to get my pastor's input as well before the study and he agreed with your conclusions.

Best regards.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

